# sierra wireless mc8035

## grey_dot

I've got this device in my shiny new laptop, but I can't get it working. It's a broadband 3g modem, and it should be dealt with using several serial devices in /dev (ttyUSBx) and a network interface (wwan0). I've got only the second one, but since I cannot submit the required options (like APN and stuff) or upload the firmware, it is pretty useless to me. Anyone got any luck dealing with similiar devices using the latest kernel?

Some info:

Kernel 3.9.4, drivers sierra, qcserial and their dependencies enabled.

Bus 003 Device 005: ID 1199:9011 Sierra Wireless, Inc.

dmesg|grep serial shows this among other stuff:

[   21.315863] usbserial: USB Serial support registered for Qualcomm USB modem

That means that usb-serial module worked, but the device nodes are still absent.

----------

## grey_dot

Looks like my device just isnt supported by the qcserial driver (despite the latter having the id of my device listed in it), qcprobe() function throws error at qcserial.c:186. GobiSerial (https://github.com/casastorta/gobiserial) doesn't work either.Last edited by grey_dot on Tue Jun 11, 2013 1:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Anon-E-moose

A cursory google of that pci id shows several posts, 

perhaps this one will fix it http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=90&t=96743

It has a link to another post but the gist is that the pci id isn't in the sierra.c file.

Good luck

Edit to add: I'm running 3.9.1 and that id isn't listed in the sierra.c file in this version.

----------

## grey_dot

 *Anon-E-moose wrote:*   

> A cursory google of that pci id shows several posts, 
> 
> perhaps this one will fix it http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=90&t=96743
> 
> It has a link to another post but the gist is that the pci id isn't in the sierra.c file.
> ...

 

Tried that already. The ID is listed in qcserial.c. I have already tried blacklisting qcserial and adding that id to sierra.c, but sierra driver starts throwing errors and eventually causes the system to hang :(

The driver you linked is for the older kernels, and it seems to be included in the mainline kernel since around 3.5.0. I have also tried older distributions reported to work (suse 12.1, ubuntu 11.xx), but no luck. I'll try to check out the windows driver internals later.

----------

## Anon-E-moose

I didn't do any in depth research  :Smile:  , but I did run across this.

I don't know if you already have it enabled but it deals with the internet part of that chip

http://cateee.net/lkddb/web-lkddb/USB_NET_QMI_WWAN.html

 *Quote:*   

> This driver will only drive the ethernet part of the chips. The devices require additional configuration to be usable.

 

Good luck

----------

## grey_dot

 *Anon-E-moose wrote:*   

> I didn't do any in depth research :) , but I did run across this.
> 
> I don't know if you already have it enabled but it deals with the internet part of that chip
> 
> http://cateee.net/lkddb/web-lkddb/USB_NET_QMI_WWAN.html
> ...

 

Thats what I'm talking about. To configure the device I need the serial nodes (ttyUSBx) present in /dev. They are absent, and that's what I'm trying to fix.

----------

## grey_dot

After building the kernel with qmi_wwan enabled, I get this in dmesg. I had to load qcserial by hand this time because it wasnt loaded by the device manager for some reason.

```
[   35.883628] usb 3-1.5: new high-speed USB device number 5 using ehci-pci

[   35.968950] usb 3-1.5: config 2 has an invalid interface number: 5 but max is 1

[   35.968962] usb 3-1.5: config 2 has an invalid interface number: 6 but max is 1

[   35.968964] usb 3-1.5: config 2 has an invalid interface number: 6 but max is 1

[   35.968965] usb 3-1.5: config 2 has no interface number 0

[   35.968966] usb 3-1.5: config 2 has no interface number 1

[   35.969696] usb 3-1.5: New USB device found, idVendor=1199, idProduct=9011

[   35.969706] usb 3-1.5: New USB device strings: Mfr=4, Product=3, SerialNumber=0

[   35.969712] usb 3-1.5: Product: MC8305

[   35.969717] usb 3-1.5: Manufacturer: Sierra Wireless Inc

[   36.166522] usbcore: registered new interface driver cdc_wdm

[   36.200861] qmi_wwan: probe of 3-1.5:2.5 failed with error -22

[   36.200899] usbcore: registered new interface driver qmi_wwan

[   36.223947] usbcore: registered new interface driver cdc_ncm

[   36.265636] cdc_mbim 3-1.5:2.5: cdc-wdm0: USB WDM device

[   36.265813] cdc_mbim 3-1.5:2.5 wwan0: register 'cdc_mbim' at usb-0000:00:1a.0-1.5, CDC MBIM, 1e:5a:79:14:82:99

[   36.265848] usbcore: registered new interface driver cdc_mbim

/* modprobe qcserial */

[  392.522249] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbserial

[  392.522285] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbserial_generic

[  392.522308] usbserial: USB Serial support registered for generic

[  392.538277] usbcore: registered new interface driver qcserial

[  392.538324] usbserial: USB Serial support registered for Qualcomm USB modem

```

----------

## Anon-E-moose

http://cateee.net/lkddb/web-lkddb/USB_SERIAL_QUALCOMM.html - serial nodes (assumption on my part)

http://cateee.net/lkddb/web-lkddb/USB_USBNET.html - I believe this got triggered on by select QMI, but you might check

Edit to add: I have no idea why they aren't all interrelated and selected as a group.

----------

## bmork

Hello,

I tried sending you the below, but your email bounced.  I've resent it juts now in case this was a temporary problem, but I thought you'd want to know in any case (your address is of course anonymized):

```

   ----- The following addresses had permanent fatal errors -----

<user@example.com>

    (reason: 554 Recipient is not recognized. Relay access denied.)

   ----- Transcript of session follows -----

... while talking to mx.example.com.:

>>> DATA

<<< 554 Recipient is not recognized. Relay access denied.

554 5.0.0 Service unavailable

<<< 503 Bad sequence of commands.

Reporting-MTA: dns; mymta.example.net

Arrival-Date: Tue, 11 Jun 2013 22:00:03 +0200

Final-Recipient: RFC822; user@example.com

Action: failed

Status: 5.0.0

Remote-MTA: DNS; mx.example.com

Diagnostic-Code: SMTP; 554 Recipient is not recognized. Relay access denied.

Last-Attempt-Date: Wed, 12 Jun 2013 00:58:00 +0200

```

And saving the data here for Google is useful in any case I believe:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Thanks for the info.  This is the first time I've seen anyone mention
> 
> the existence of MBIM firmware for the MC8305.  That's very useful
> ...

 

----------

## grey_dot

 *bmork wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> I tried sending you the below, but your email bounced.  I've resent it juts now in case this was a temporary problem, but I thought you'd want to know in any case (your address is of course anonymized):
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Thanks for your reply. I've mailed you the lsusb output. The udev rules to work around this issue would be

```

ACTION!="add|change", GOTO="mbim_to_qmi_rules_end"

SUBSYSTEM!="usb", GOTO="mbim_to_qmi_rules_end"

# ignore any device with only one configuration

ATTR{bNumConfigurations}=="1", GOTO="mbim_to_qmi_rules_end"

# force Sierra Wireless MC8035 to configuration #1

ATTR{idVendor}=="1199",ATTR{idProduct}=="9011",ATTR{bConfigurationValue}="1"

LABEL="mbim_to_qmi_rules_end"

```

in case anybody needs it. I suppose the problem is solved for now.

----------

